# new gun



## Surfzone (Dec 25, 2005)

i got a gift card to a local gunshop for $400 i thought i'd give yote callen a try but as of now they only gun i have is 30/06, and a .22 LR used for rabbit hunting. i want something that will take out yote, fox, and ****. i'm looking at 22-250, 220 swift, and 17HMR.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

go with the centerfires... and also look at the 223... they are a little shorter range, but most of the time you are shooting less than 250 yrds
so it will not be a big problem...

:sniper:

my .02


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Go with the .22-250, almost as fast and flat as the .220 Swift and will outshoot the .223 distance wise by quite a margin. Almmo is also cheaper than the 220. If you will get most of your shots at 300 yards or greater look at a .243 and shoot 58 grain v-max, the 6mm bullet will hold up better at long range.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

That depends on:

* how long you want your barrel to last 
* how much you want to pay for ammo
* Wheather you want to be able to use your gun for anything else.

The 22-250 would indeed be better for coyotes...unfortunately its not good for anyting else, as youl be lucky to find one with a barrel twist fast enough to stabalize a 55gr bullet, let alone anything heavyer.


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

If you are set on those three choices I say go with the swift. The 22-250 and the swift are very simalar. I've never shot a 22-250 but I own a swift. I shot a deer with two years ago using a 60 gr. sierria. It had no problem killing the deer. SO out of the three I say go with the swift. The .17 HMR is a great gun but it's just not a coyote gun.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

go with the 22-250 you won't go wrong. It is made for critters. the barrel life will be a lot longer than the 220 swift. so you can shoot it more and in a sense get more bang for the buck.  
xdeano


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i went with the 223... cheaper ammo, so more practice and more fun...
the 22-250 is nice, but ammo is higher, then the 220 swift is a great round, but expensive and burns barrels... if you are shooting 250 yrds you will not have problems with the 223, looking at 300 or more go with the 22-250...

my .02

:sniper:


----------



## deathray (Dec 29, 2005)

Just my 2 cents on a new gun I have a 220 and 22-250 their both fast good for long range but most of the shots I have had at called in critters have been at less than 100 Yds. The 220 and 22-250 will both cause alot of fur damage, I haveny used my 223 on any called in critters, just shot a fox last week at 20 Yds with a 204 CZ 527 blew a big hole on exit. Now to my favorite calling gun 527 CZ American in 221 Fireball, I have called in and shot 5 coyotes and 2 fox all but one were one shot kills, the one that took 2 shots was hit in front leg on first shot. the 527 American is light and easy to carry to the stand its not very loud like the swift and 22.250, good for in the populated areas I hunt here in westcentral WIS. Its very easy on the furs if you want to save them to sell. Good Shooting And Good Luck Deathray


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Surfzone said:


> i got a gift card to a local gunshop for $400 i thought i'd give yote callen a try but as of now they only gun i have is 30/06, and a .22 LR used for rabbit hunting. i want something that will take out yote, fox, and ****. i'm looking at 22-250, 220 swift, and 17HMR.


If the 3 cartridges you listed are the only ones you are considering, I presonally would opt for the .22-250 for Coyotes. The reasons I would opt for the .22-250 have already been stated by others. In a Coyote Rifle I don't think you'd have to worry about shooting out a Barrel in many, many years of JUST Coyote Hunting.

What do I use personally? My main Rifle is a Stainless-Synthetic Ruger KM77RFP MKII in .243. I use 95gr. Nosler Ballsitic Tips (Handloaded) For Whitetails and 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips (Federal Premium V-Shok Ammo) for Coyotes. I like the .243 with the 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips for Coyotes as it will do the job at any angle and at any range I can hit a Coyote at.

The other Rifle is a .223. While I just recently picked this rifle up I have not shot a Coyote with this particular Rifle YET, but have used other .223's for years. The Rifle I picked up is a Stevens Model 200. I picked it up at Sportsmans Warehouse in Fargo for $259.99, added Warne Rings and Bases, Butler Creek Flip Open Scope Lense Covers. I mounted up a slightly used 3x9x40mm Nikon Buckmaster Riflescope I bought from a buddy for $100.00. I have a total of $425.00 invested in this package.

I found instructions on the net on how to tune the trigger (which turned out super crisp at just under 3 pounds), cleaned and polished the bore and went to sight it in. After the initial zeroing at 34 yards I moved back to 100 yards. The first two rounds fired at 100 yards were nearly in the same hole. In the end I have shot about 60 rounds through this rifle so far (at targets) and every single 5 shot group fired at 100 yards (with it's perferred ammo) has been under an inch.

Good luck in your quest for a new Rifle.

Larry


----------



## Surfzone (Dec 25, 2005)

well i'm hunting in South Carolina and shots are pritty close probly no further than 100 yards max. i have been looking at the 223 but when all said and done i'm not set on any particular gun yet. i do know i would like to take out coyotes but i would also like to use it for ****, bobcat, and fox too.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hands down the .22-250 is the best all around coyote rifle, however as much as I hate to say it(I'm not a .223 person), the .223 would probably be the better rifle when you also want to hunt ****, bobcat, and fox. But if you want a long range ****, cat, fox rifle the .22-250 is king!


----------



## Buffsldr (Nov 29, 2005)

223 ammo is cheap so i have more fun shooting it through my SU-16.


----------

